

Goofram: Combining Google and Wolfram Searches - fogus
http://www.goofram.com/

======
tokenadult
This is interesting, because it shows Google getting a MUCH better answer for
a question that came up in an HN thread yesterday: how long does it take a
radio signal to travel to Mars at maximum distance from earth?

